# Betta has inflamed gills, help anyone?



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

I originally posted this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=61820

...and after further research I'm quire certain my Betta has inflamed gills 

His left gill isnt closing all the way, his breathing was somewhat laboured but seems a little better today. I have been doing daily 50% water changes for the past 3 days, he seems to be swimming a little better but today his face is paler 

Here is a video I took yesterday to show his gills:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TImRoCsjD48

Help anyone??

...I have heard some people used Ampicillin for this, should I try it as well?

Thank you to anyone who can help!!


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

....this just all started a few days ago, Friday, he was fine up until then, I hope its not too late to do something about it, I love my Betta and don't want him to suffer!

Ps, I got him Dec 6, 2010 if that affects anything, I was only doing water changes about every 2 weeks due to some terrible advice from another Betta owner, I was also doing 100% water changes. I recently found out I should be doing 50% changes more often...

help anyone??


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

..oh ps, I just had my local pet store test my water yesterday and they said everything was great and my water quality is good, but I'm guessing the damage was from previously not changing water often enough..


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

poor baby! I hope he gets well! i have nothing to offer i'm afriad =(...good luck!


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks anyway


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate to say it but he has probably suffered through some ammonia burns.


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes but can I heal him? Or at least make him more comfortable somehow?

I tried feeding him one small flake but he wouldn't take it, I haven't offered him food since Friday. 

He swims around pretty good still and yesterday I tried dipping his mirror in just long enough to get a look at his gills and he still flared at it, but I didn't want to tire him out so as soon as I saw his gills i took it away. Also I did another 50 % water change today.

Today he's still pale and he has some red and white around his eyes instead of his usual black.

...it isn't looking good is it? 

I wish there was vets for fish, this sucks, I wish I knew if he could heal or if I'm just watching him die


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

All you can do right now is maintain a nice constant temperature and keep up with regular water changes. You could buy some Indian Almond Leaves, they might soothe him a little bit.


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

ok, thank you :0) I will try those almond leaves and hope they help.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How is he now?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope your boy is doing better!


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

So far no change. 

I have not tried the almond leaves yet. Hopefully they help.


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

Still not eating and now his body has a little bit of paleness as well 
very sad


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww, well I hope he pulls through it! best of wishes.


----------



## LuvMyBettas12 (Feb 4, 2011)

My heart is broken  Spongebob passed away yesterday.
Thank you anyway for your help everyone.

RIP my little baby


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry LuvMyBettas12, I was beginning to wonder how he was doing because I hadn't seen any new posts as of late.
I know it is very hard to see them go through this and have them give up, you tried everything to make him better. It's okay to grieve for your loss, hopefully sometime in the future you can open up your home/tank for another little guy needing to be rescued.


----------

